

Russian, Japanese and Chinese Take Top Spots in ACM Programming Contest - pykello
http://www.acm.org/press-room/news-releases/2015/icpc-2015/

======
lfottaviano
here is the "exact" ranking, without grouping several participants into a
single one position
[http://icpc.baylor.edu/scoreboard/](http://icpc.baylor.edu/scoreboard/)

~~~
zxyzzxxx
In what units is the time or what does it represent? I though they had only 5
hours available.

~~~
Sumhat
There is a penalty when your submission fails, for 20 minutes(?). The final
time for a successful submission may add up over 5 hours.

------
zxyzzxxx
The problems:
[http://icpc.baylor.edu/download/worldfinals/problems/icpc201...](http://icpc.baylor.edu/download/worldfinals/problems/icpc2015.pdf)

They solved this in 5 hours, using one computer, one calculator and no other
help.

Does anyone know what was the team size limit?

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9586413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9586413)

